# Creating Shapes with Aspire v8.0



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I thought some of the people that have wondered what Aspire can do would be interested in a presentation I gave at our local CNC group meeting this month showing the basic shape making tools in Aspire v8.0.

This is just a basic explanation of the functionality of the software and some explanation of why certain vectors give different results using the options provided. This is just a highlight of what you can expect from the software. 

I do recommend downloading the free trial version and try it out yourself. Vectric Ltd - Trial Software

Remember there are plenty of sites to download 3d models if you would rather not create your own models.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

I have aspire 4.0 and am trying to decide if it is worth getting 8. I down loaded the trial but have not had a lot of time to look it over. Is there a lot of differences?


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Mary,

If you have Aspire v4.~ then there are big changes in the program. If you look at the PDF file I posted you will notice the updated Two Rail Sweep and the added Extrude and Weave tools. Big changes that have been made after Aspire v4.~ came out. There are many more changes you will find.

That being said the answer would be play with the trial version of Aspire v8.0 to see if you would even use the newer tools. If you find that you won't have a use for them then don't upgrade. If you find that it will save a lot of time doing some of the things you want to do then it might be a good idea if it is cost effective for you. My presentation has an example of time saved using the extrude and weave tool versus doing the same thing the old way. If it would take more than a day setting up vectors to create a component the old way and only an hour or less with the new tools then it does make sense to upgrade if you can justify the cost.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

Remember it is an upgrade that will only cost you $400


----------



## stephenr1984 (Nov 2, 2010)

Thank you for posting the PDF. It is very informative.

Stephen R.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Stephen,

Welcome to the Router Forums.

Of course this is not everything you can expect from Aspire, it just touches the basics of shape creation.

Work Safe, Have Fun


----------



## javyyan (Jan 16, 2016)

I really don't now if the problem is a configuration on mach 3 or the vectric program


----------

